# First NYE with dollar surge



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

So it's gonna be the first NYE here since the dollar surge was implemented. For those who already had it last year, did you notice much difference from the previous year?


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

I turned down any 45+ trips. The adjustments usually work out to 2x so I figured it was better to stay close and keep nailing it.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> So it's gonna be the first NYE here since the dollar surge was implemented. For those who already had it last year, did you notice much difference from the previous year?


What is your market?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I did not drive last NYE, but on my local board, the advice is if you are going to do it, get into position and be where you want to be by 10PM. 

Commit to it and bring Emesis bags. Pack it in around 6 am, and you should make out pretty well.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> What is your market?


NY State, outside of NYC.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> NY State, outside of NYC.


Yeah for you guys it is first time. But no worries. If it goes upto $20, long trip will pay you 4X. I will drive to DC for NYE. You also drive to NYC for NYE.



reg barclay said:


> NY State, outside of NYC.


Use a GPS app to see surge activity in NYC. I see a little bit of surge right now.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Yeah for you guys it is first time. But no worries. If it goes upto $20, long trip will pay you 4X. I will drive to DC for NYE. You also drive to NYC for NYE.
> 
> 
> Use a GPS app to see surge activity in NYC. I see a little bit of surge right now.
> ...


I can't pickup pax in NYC. It has special laws for rideshare. Much stricter than the rest of the state. Basically, rideshare in NYC is like a fully regulated taxi, and needs special license and insurance.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I can't pickup pax in NYC. It has special laws for rideshare. Much stricter than the rest of the state. Basically, rideshare in NYC is like a fully regulated taxi, and needs special license and insurance.


Then come and join me in DC &#128514; You can't do that either. Any other hot place in NY? Long Island?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Then come and join me in DC &#128514; You can't do that either. Any other hot place in NY? Long Island?


My own area was pretty good last year. I was getting 3-4.5x on NYE. Not sure what it will be like this year though.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> My own area was pretty good last year. I was getting 3-4.5x. Not sure what it will be like this year though.


3-4.5X is good news. Expect a solid 3X on a long trip. In my case, I will work in DC from 1 pm - 11:30 PM. Then I will park my car and wait. Surge should peak at 12:15 AM, and then I will start my fishing game.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I probably won't go out this year. I stayed in last year. Then about 1:30am I checked the app and saw there was a nice 4x surge a couple miles east of me. I figured I might as well go out and get a few nice rides. So I threw on my coat and got in the car. Well wouldn't you know... before I got half a mile from home the surge was totally gone. So I turned around and gave up on it.

I really can't even imagine NYE with a fixed dollar surge.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

i made $520 in the sf bay area last NYE but that was with about $200 in promotions...i hit a $160 promotion of like 18 rides from 10pm-4am at 3:57 am...it was nuts...there was a big party in a certain area and i just kept flying back to that party to hit the bonus

one $100 pool ride from sf just to daly city that uber somehow lost $60 on


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> So it's gonna be the first NYE here since the dollar surge was implemented. For those who already had it last year, did you notice much difference from the previous year?


Last year I had tons of 3x short rides at the Jersey Shore. Several people told me they had planned their night around avoiding an expensive Uber ride (staying with friends or making hotel reservations rather than take a long surge ride home, for example). It was a profitable night, but I think I might have actually made more with dollar surge.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I did fairly well last year compared to the year before. I think I made around $360, most of tjat between 12- 3. I was busy all night but small to no surge until after midnight. Then downtown blew up, as expected. It was $30-$40 pretty much until 2:30. 

I parked wjere I figured most pickups to be, I waited until I got a ping at my location. As soon as I accepted I'd start the trip to see the destination. 

If it was much more than a minimum fare ir if tjere was a sceduled stop, I'd end the trip. The app doesn't let you end the trip if you dont move but gives you the option. To cancel. 

The idea being as many minimum fares as possible until surge started dying. 

Also, I only gave people a minute or two to get to me, I did have a lot of cancels.


----------

